# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  فلنقتل الفتنة و التعصب الأعمى

## كلمة شرف

فلنقتل الفتنة و التعصب الأعمى
*اللهم احمي هذا الوطن ووحد شعبه من جميع الأصول و المنابت*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

كلنا واحد  :Bl (31):

----------

